# I think I'm in love...



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Lmao


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that the Empires new recruitment plan may work...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I've actually seen this armor at conventions. 
It's even more impressive in person. :googly:


----------

